# Bassa With Q-view



## dysartsmoker (Oct 5, 2008)

Smoked some Bassa today much like catfish.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 5, 2008)

Good looking basa Dysart! That's one fish I have never had the chance to try.
Interesting looking set up too.


----------



## pitrow (Oct 5, 2008)

very nice! Looks excellent. I like your setup too, where does that range hood vent to?


----------



## bassman (Oct 5, 2008)

The closer they get, the better they look
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Never had basa but plenty of bass-ah


----------



## dysartsmoker (Oct 5, 2008)

Just put that in a couple of weeks ago it vents straight outside works very well.


----------



## supervman (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know what the hell bassa is but it looks good. 
Are you a greek mispronouncing Bass? 

Looks EXCELLENT! 

What did you do to prep said fish? 
I'm SURE others would like to know as well as it appears SUPERIOR. 

V


----------



## dysartsmoker (Oct 5, 2008)

I brine the fish overnight using

1 gal water
1 cup kosher salt
1 cup brown sugar
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp hot sauce
1/2 cup soy sauce
2 bay leafs

Heat and simmer for 15 min. let cool and brine overnight towel and air dry fillets. Smoke at 225 with apple and alder. for 2 1/2 to 3 hours about half way through baste with equal parts maple syrup and honey


----------



## supervman (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Man. 

It says they live in the Mekong Delta. 
Yall bring back some fish from Nam? 

Buy these things at an Asian store?


----------



## desertlites (Oct 5, 2008)

never brined fish over nite-but the mix sounds good-and I sure do like catfish-and ya sv heard of them around laos also.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Oct 6, 2008)

buy them at costco or safeway here in canada


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the Q View with us, I love smoked fish, hot or cold smoked. Nice ventilation system you've got there.


----------

